# LHC with LV gram...Help!



## brandyleigh23 (Feb 9, 2011)

If a patient is having a LHC with coronary angio and LV gram, would you code any different than 93458/26 for a hand injected LV gram to conserve contrast load???


Brandy Edmondson, CPC


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Feb 9, 2011)

brandyleigh23@hotmail.com said:


> If a patient is having a LHC with coronary angio and LV gram, would you code any different than 93458/26 for a hand injected LV gram to conserve contrast load???
> 
> 
> Brandy Edmondson, CPC



No, LV is being imaged and it doesn't matter how you get the contrast there.

Jim Pawloski


----------



## brandyleigh23 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you Jim


----------

